# Testing the patch



## caban (Nov 5, 2011)

There is a pr - PR bin/161986. I wrote small patch http://paste.org.ru/?im3iqs. Please, tell me, where I could make mistake, (maybe I wrote bad patch). And test this patch. I tested this path on 8.2-RELEASE-p3.


----------

